# Happy Frog



## sharonp (Apr 29, 2021)

I purchased some Happy Frog potting soil and I was wondering if I can use that for the whole grow? I am growing some autoflowers. I found an old thread about it and I will probably mix some older soil in with it, so it isn't to hot.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

I think that would be fine.  By itself a little to hot for youngsters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes you can just know you will need to feed it extra nutrition when you flip. She needs more for flowering.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

I think Pute is correct don't plant seeds or seedlings directly into it (runs Hot). I too have some to try soon.
I may mix some starter soil into the top layer and seeds , I have been experimenting with popping seeds right in the soil and not paper towels anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2021)

Yeah do not start seedlings in hot soil although the Happy Frog is not as hot as OF.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> I think that would be fine.  By itself a little to hot for youngsters.


Thanks, that is what I was wondering.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think Pute is correct don't plant seeds or seedlings directly into it (runs Hot). I too have some to try soon.
> I may mix some starter soil into the top layer and seeds , I have been experimenting with popping seeds right in the soil and not paper towels anymore.


I have made a hole in the dirt at top of the container and put starter soil in it to put the seeds directly in the pot. It did work but I think the jiffy pellets are easier. The soil has to be wet and in the big container it was hard to judge that. I just bought some 3 gallon felt pots for some autoflowers. I was using 5 gallon containers and the bottom of the soil would remain wet while the top was dry.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah do not start seedlings in hot soil although the Happy Frog is not as hot as OF.


I have tried the OF and it did need some potassium. I did mix it with a soil that had very little nutrients to cut the strength.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2021)

Yeah i had to add Magnesium to the OF.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah do not start seedlings in hot soil although the Happy Frog is not as hot as OF.



I'm having trouble getting a handle on the "hotness" of Frog Farm stuff.

2 grows, same genetics. First one, 50/50 mix of Happy Frog and Ocean Forest. Seemed hot for the sprouts right out of wet paper towel. (Maybe really a PH problem?)

Second time, directly from paper towel to Ocean Forest. Grew like crazy from the get go with no trouble! Go figure!

Will be going with straight Ocean Forest for any upcoming grows, for comparison's sake.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

Maybe second bag was older and cooked a while on store shelf thus nutes not as strong


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2021)

Likely, local store was out, came via Amazon, so who knows.

Bubba


----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2021)

At Walmart they have Better Homes and Garden organic potting mix that I bought too. It doesn't have any mulch in it which is good. I went a little crazy buying soil so I didn't run out in the winter if I grow something. I have a bunch of free seeds that I might try.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 2, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I purchased some Happy Frog potting soil and I was wondering if I can use that for the whole grow? I am growing some autoflowers. I found an old thread about it and I will probably mix some older soil in with it, so it isn't to hot.


The Happy frog is low on the nutrient made for young plants the Fox Farm Oceanic is the flag ship Veg grow medium and the Fox Farm Strawberry fields is the Flower medium. Got to get rid of Chlorine in tap water, very important or your just killing the biology in the dirt.              Just my opinion.


----------



## sharonp (May 2, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> The Happy frog is low on the nutrient made for young plants the Fox Farm Oceanic is the flag ship Veg grow medium and the Fox Farm Strawberry fields is the Flower medium. Got to get rid of Chlorine in tap water, very important or your just killing the biology in the dirt.              Just my opinion.


Thanks! I had read people use Happy Frog for seedlings but wanted to check. I have never read to much about their other soils. I buy water and even though it is a pain I don't trust the well water where I live.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 2, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Thanks! I had read people use Happy Frog for seedlings but wanted to check. I have never read to much about their other soils. I buy water and even though it is a pain I don't trust the well water where I live.


The other soils as you plant up have specific nutrients the plants need during it's life cycle. 
Well water can be an issue, is possible to have your water tested to see what's in it and then filter it. Don't need to filter the house unless some thing bad is found, just the outlet you get your water for your plants.
BC I'm on town water Chlorine is an issue for me but this filter handles Chlorine, minerals and metals. Easy fix for me.  Boogie Water Filters


----------



## sharonp (May 3, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> The other soils as you plant up have specific nutrients the plants need during it's life cycle.
> Well water can be an issue, is possible to have your water tested to see what's in it and then filter it. Don't need to filter the house unless some thing bad is found, just the outlet you get your water for your plants.
> BC I'm on town water Chlorine is an issue for me but this filter handles Chlorine, minerals and metals. Easy fix for me.  Boogie Water Filters


That isn't a bad idea using a filter. It would save me money in the future. Thanks!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

That's One Happy Frog you got there LOL.




​


----------



## Bubba (May 3, 2021)

sharonp said:


> That isn't a bad idea using a filter. It would save me money in the future. Thanks!



I use a distiller, it removes darn near everything, except chlorine. (According to the manufacturer. ) Many
municipalities use additives to prevent the chlorine from "leaving" the water. My distiller also incorporates a charcoal filter....which straight up removes the chlorine! 

Good news is, chlorine is easily removed by simple filtering.

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (May 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I use a distiller, it removes darn near everything, except chlorine. (According to the manufacturer. ) Many
> municipalities use additives to prevent the chlorine from "leaving" the water. My distiller also incorporates a charcoal filter....which straight up removes the chlorine!
> 
> Good news is, chlorine is easily removed by simple filtering.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (May 7, 2021)

sharonp said:


> That isn't a bad idea using a filter. It would save me money in the future. Thanks!


Today i installed a Hydrologic Small Boy with the upgraded filter KDF85 carbon filter. Also bought a brand new pH meter, glad i did.  New water pH was 10.5. Never liked my old meter you get what you pay for i guess.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Today i installed a Hydrologic Small Boy with the upgraded filter KDF85 carbon filter. Also bought a brand new pH meter, glad i did.  New water pH was 10.5. Never liked my old meter you get what you pay for i guess.



What meter did you decide on? I wonder about mine sometimes. It's a APERA or something close. Once in a while I do a double check with the color scale included with GH's up/down oh kits. For the most part, I've trusted mine...when I had problems ( out of distilled, so subbed some bottled water which had high 8 ph) it caught it.

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (May 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What meter did you decide on? I wonder about mine sometimes. It's a APERA or something close. Once in a while I do a double check with the color scale included with GH's up/down oh kits. For the most part, I've trusted mine...when I had problems ( out of distilled, so subbed some bottled water which had high 8 ph) it caught it.
> 
> Bubba


I purchased a Hanna HI98107 What i liked about it was the calibration no screwdriver Just 2 solutions + and - then done. also the meter when stored must be in a neutral solution so the prob doesn't go dry.

I've seen folks talk about testing the water out, today 6.5 in 6.5 out So far so good.

I should mention my town water measured 10.5 pH, that's like tums level alkaline. My wife with the old meter uses pH down by eye, she says thats about the amount she put in a gallon of water from the old meter. To day i measured her pH and found she was using 4.5 pH water. When i told her she said she had an issue getting the same test results with the old meter and doesn't use it any more.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

I have used an Oakton Eco Tester 1 for years.  I don't like the Eco Tester 2... to complicated.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> I have used an Oatcon Eco Tester 1 for years.  I don't like the Eco Tester 2... to complicated.


Simple is good.


----------



## BigJer (May 9, 2021)

I use the fox farm potting soil their coco/perlite mix them one to one in the......Wait for it......cement mixer LOL I use a Blue Lab PH tester. I choose  it because it takes water temperature to figure it out also. I used to have a 180 gallon salt water aquarium and growing pot reminds me of that aquarium. PH LEVELS ARGHHHHH


----------



## BigJer (May 9, 2021)

I am lucky enough to be old enough that I didn't have to put up with the ** as a younger guy.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 9, 2021)

BigJer said:


> I use the fox farm potting soil their coco/perlite mix them one to one in the......Wait for it......cement mixer LOL I use a Blue Lab PH tester. I choose  it because it takes water temperature to figure it out also. I used to have a 180 gallon salt water aquarium and growing pot reminds me of that aquarium. PH LEVELS ARGHHHHH


A cement mixer a great way to make sure you got a good mix. Yes the Hanna pH tester uses water temp as well.


----------



## sharonp (May 9, 2021)

BigJer said:


> I use the fox farm potting soil their coco/perlite mix them one to one in the......Wait for it......cement mixer LOL I use a Blue Lab PH tester. I choose  it because it takes water temperature to figure it out also. I used to have a 180 gallon salt water aquarium and growing pot reminds me of that aquarium. PH LEVELS ARGHHHHH


A cement mixer would make the job easier. I put it in a 5 gallon bucket and mix it in there. That takes awhile if you are doing more than one pot.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2021)

I use my wagon to mix in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

If you have friends who also grow near by this is a great lil mixer and cheap too








						1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
					

Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				



Sometimes they have special sales and discount codes  to make it cheaper


----------



## sharonp (May 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you have friends who also grow near by this is a great lil mixer and cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a good investment. I don't grow enough for that but it might be worth it after a few growing seasons.


----------



## yooper420 (May 20, 2021)

I use Sunshine Mix #4. This contains no nutrients, you add 'em. Put my seeds directly in it. Have 90% plus germination rate. Simple, works for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use my wagon to mix in.


Is that the one you painted LOL
Morning Bro


----------



## sharonp (May 20, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I use Sunshine Mix #4. This contains no nutrients, you add 'em. Put my seeds directly in it. Have 90% plus germination rate. Simple, works for me.


I haven't tried anything like that. It says it has coco-coir in it. I have bought some all natural bricks to help keep the top of plant soil damp. Black Gold Organic doesn't have a lot of nutrients, but you would have to add them pretty early.


----------



## yooper420 (May 21, 2021)

There is no coco coir in Sunshine Mix #4. Also after the plants are growing and have 3 or more sets of real leaves, I water top and bottom for 3 or 4 times to encourage the roots to seek the dampness on the bottom. Then I water from the bottom only. This will leave the top 1 - 2 inches of soil dry. By doing this you will eliminate any soil gnats as they can not crawl thru the dry soil. I have used this method for 8 or 9 years and have NEVER had any bugs in my grow room.


----------



## sharonp (Jun 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> There is no coco coir in Sunshine Mix #4. Also after the plants are growing and have 3 or more sets of real leaves, I water top and bottom for 3 or 4 times to encourage the roots to seek the dampness on the bottom. Then I water from the bottom only. This will leave the top 1 - 2 inches of soil dry. By doing this you will eliminate any soil gnats as they can not crawl thru the dry soil. I have used this method for 8 or 9 years and have NEVER had any bugs in my grow room.


I never thought of watering from the bottom up. I have the pesky soil gnats in one of the rooms I grow in. I use Mosquito Bits. The only problem is that you need to add more water when you are using it. 

The plant with the most Happy Frog I have had to flush a couple times. I planted autoflowers in it and tried to mix it with the old soil I had. 
after flushing it the plant starts perking up a bit.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you have friends who also grow near by this is a great lil mixer and cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That be what my bro, Hippie has and uses to make hash with, works great.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

I only use Advanced Organic nutes. I do not really flush, but the last time or two I use plain water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 7, 2021)

This Frog is the happiest I could find


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

sharonp said:


> A cement mixer would make the job easier. I put it in a 5 gallon bucket and mix it in there. That takes awhile if you are doing more than one pot.


I use a tote to mix and store it in, the cement mixer is for making hash only.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

I use a mix of Happy Frog and Ocean Forest sometimes,,but mostly just Ocean Forest with 30% Perlite added.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use a mix of Happy Frog and Ocean Forest sometimes,,but mostly just Ocean Forest with 30% Perlite added.


I stopped mixing them and just do Ocean Forest. Me likey. I'm sure there are others, but this one works for me.

I hate to invest the required time using things I haven't used or tried. More confidence When using stuff that I know will work.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2021)

Love the OF and so do all my plants and veggies.


----------

